# Crystal Beach whiting



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Decided to enjoy the warm day before another cold front comes in. Met up with my buddy Gunner and his wife Kate to try to get some summer shark bait or whatever we could get into. Started throwing small pieces of shrimp from the sand with 1/0 circle hooks and had decent luck. Also caught a few mullet in my cast net. put some baits out for bull reds with no luck. 

After a while we went to the ICW and tried for some big uglys. Gunner caught a nice one on a bait rod with 8# test. Overall a good day on the sand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice trip/post.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice report!

For bull reds I like half a whiting using the head portion. Run a circle hook up through the bottom of the jaw throught he top of the head. The way you have that whiting hooked it will get pulled off alot of times without a hook up. Also during the summer the head tends to not get crabbed out as easy.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Nice report!
> 
> For bull reds I like half a whiting using the head portion. Run a circle hook up through the bottom of the jaw throught he top of the head. The way you have that whiting hooked it will get pulled off alot of times without a hook up. Also during the summer the head tends to not get crabbed out as easy.


I experienced this today haha I reeled in to check on it and had just a thin layer of meat left before it ripped out, I rehooked through the nose and sent it back out


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

evidently theyr's something to fish heads, I had a lab that loved eating fish n he allways ate the head 1st. I know a filpino that loves the head especially the eyes.My dad always used them and thats good enough for me!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

fishhawkxxx said:


> evidently theyr's something to fish heads, I had a lab that loved eating fish n he allways ate the head 1st. I know a filpino that loves the head especially the eyes.My dad always used them and thats good enough for me!


I agree. In the summer when mullet are present, sometimes if I use a chunk of the body or the whole body gafftop will get them before the Reds can but with just the mullethead the gafftops and hardheads usually won't mess with them, only the reds.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Gafftop can't crush the head like a red can. They have to swallow whole.


----------

